# Tesco Momentum 99



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I had to fill the Cougar up this morning and our usual Shell garage was 133.9 for regular unleaded, so I did a quick search on petrolprices.com and found that the local Tesco was doing Momentum 99 for 134.9, so I thought for the extra 55p it would cost me over Shell, I'd give it a go.

First impressions weren't great, well not bad either as it just felt the same for about half an hour but after 2 hours driving this morning, the car definitely feels smoother, quiter and a little more eager. Best part is that the MPG has gone up from 25.1mpg at 8:30am to 28.1mpg when we got back at 11am - Crazy!

Bearing in mind this is doing the same sort of driving as usual, with no motorway involved I was VERY impressed and at only 1p a litre more than Shell "fuel save", I think I'll continue using it. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

It will take about 2-3 tanks worth before the ECU/Car fully adapt to a higher octane fuel. Only takes one tank of the cheap stuff to pull it all back though.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been thinking of trying this but I have to go out of my way to get to Tescos, the Shell is nearest. Is there much difference between the 2? I guess I could just fill up everytime I'm passing a Tesco though.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing what it can really do then, but initially I'm well impressed :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

is any difference in tesco or sheel??


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Alzak said:


> is any difference in tesco or sheel??


Tescos Momentum 99 and Shell are the only true 99 RONS, everyone elses is a 97.

The biggest difference will be seen on Turbo cars and larger N/A engines. Although Nick and Brad here both felt a difference on their 1.6 16v engines.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

how about diesel fuel is shell v power sny better than standard one?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Tescos Momentum 99 and Shell are the only true 99 RONS, everyone elses is a 97.
> 
> The biggest difference will be seen on Turbo cars and larger N/A engines. Although Nick and Brad here both felt a difference on their 1.6 16v engines.


Do you think it's worth using in a Corolla T Sport (1.8 N/A)?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

That's a 12% increase in MPG! Interesting, but I don't believe that's solely down to 99.

The shell 'fuel save' is something like *up to* one liter per 60ltr tank (under 2%) in ideal conditions.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought shell had 95 rons. When i filled up at bp it said there was 95


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

stevept said:


> I thought shell had 95 rons. When i filled up at bp it said there was 95


Standard in the UK is 95 RON for regular unleaded.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bero said:


> That's a 12% increase in MPG! Interesting, but I don't believe that's solely down to 99.
> 
> The shell 'fuel save' is something like *up to* one liter per 60ltr tank (under 2%) in ideal conditions.


Could be because there was no cold start involved as the engine had warmed up by the time I got to Tesco. She seems to put it away like George Best before the engine's warmed up :lol:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I notice a massive differnece between 95 ron and shell vmax or tesco 99.

Maybe because the rs is tuned over 400hp but the vmax suites my car much better.

Dont like fuel from supermarkets. If i put cheap fuel in say £20 a time just for when i go for a blast. I actually get 30 miles more if i use vmax compared to cheap fuel


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

My Toledo V5 is much much happier running on v-power than the standard 95ron or supermarket petrol. Get a few more mpg, runs smoother (well as smooth as it can :lol and it is much nippier


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I seem to remember that Thorney Motorsport did a series of tests a couple of years ago on fuels and Momentum 99 RON came out on top overall


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Alzak said:


> how about diesel fuel is shell v power sny better than standard one?


Not sure about shell but I run my car on BP Ulitmate Diesel and its a good bit smoother and quieter running than on regular.

Do tesco do any premium diesel?


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

They used to use Tesco 99 at the Brit Car 24 hour race at Silverstone. It was tested every 2 hours to check the rating by a petroleum chemist and each time it came out at around 104. He said it was the best stuff to use and in a regular car it takes 2 or 3 tanks to notice any real difference. No reason to disbelieve him, always worked well in my cars.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

thought the tesco stuff was utter ****e when i used it, filled up with v power and usual performance was restored


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

msb said:


> thought the tesco stuff was utter ****e when i used it, filled up with v power and usual performance was restored


From an Impreza tuning perspective i've been told (garage who plug in and look at the car) it can allegedly be inconsistent compared to V-power.

Scoobies actively retard ignition timing with lower Octane fuel (6 levels iirc) and it's been noticed '99 cars are occasional still retarding the timing; where v-power are normally in the most advanced position.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bero said:


> From an Impreza tuning perspective i've been told (garage who plug in and look at the car) it can allegedly be inconsistent compared to V-power.
> 
> Scoobies actively retard ignition timing with lower Octane fuel (6 levels iirc) and it's been noticed '99 cars are occasional still retarding the timing; where v-power are normally in the most advanced position.


Yeah it made my old m3 run really badly as it required a 98+ octane fuel, as soon as i went back on v power it was all good again, infact there was times when it had a bit of regular shell stuff as well and was fine
Even now i steer clear of supermarket fuel:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

millns84 said:


> I had to fill the Cougar up this morning and our usual Shell garage was 133.9 for regular unleaded, so I did a quick search on petrolprices.com and found that the local Tesco was doing Momentum 99 for 134.9, so I thought for the extra 55p it would cost me over Shell, I'd give it a go.
> 
> First impressions weren't great, well not bad either as it just felt the same for about half an hour but after 2 hours driving this morning, the car definitely feels smoother, quiter and a little more eager. Best part is that the MPG has gone up from 25.1mpg at 8:30am to 28.1mpg when we got back at 11am - Crazy!
> 
> Bearing in mind this is doing the same sort of driving as usual, with no motorway involved I was VERY impressed and at only 1p a litre more than Shell "fuel save",* I think I'll continue using it.* :thumb:


I used to use it, but a few times a year the yellow light would comeon in the car, near me the Shell forecourt prices are similar to supermarket prices, so I started using shell super and the light has never come on again :thumb:
Sadly Shell seem to be stuck on super being more pricey than diesel, so now I use the sainsburys as it is £1.32 for super and just a penny more for regular, I can still use my nectar card there, trouble is there is only one sainsbury's forecourt in Bham (that I can think of).
But agree the mid range power/torque seems more responsive which returns a few more MPG which over rides the extra expense, (whilst still being 1st away from the lights )


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Alzak said:


> how about diesel fuel is shell v power sny better than standard one?


Not really worth the extra.



Pezza4u said:


> Do you think it's worth using in a Corolla T Sport (1.8 N/A)?


Won't hurt to try afew tanks.



msb said:


> Yeah it made my old m3 run really badly as it required a 98+ octane fuel, as soon as i went back on v power it was all good again, infact there was times when it had a bit of regular shell stuff as well and was fine
> Even now i steer clear of supermarket fuel:thumb:


Was these before or after they re-launched it a Momentum 99? As it is not the same as it used to be.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd update this after today's drive. The Cougar is currently at 27.6mpg after today's run including a cold start. Traffic was also quite heavy so may have had an effect on this, but still above the 25ish mpg I usually see from 95RON.

Also found this while doing some research, think I might have seen it someone else previously but makes for a good read - http://www.tesco.com/Momentum99/files/Tesco-Momentum-99-Fuel-Report.pdf


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Do you think it's worth using in a Corolla T Sport (1.8 N/A)?


For sure - although it's not a big engine it's designed for high performance (at the time of release they had a higher bhp/ltr than nearly every other N/A car on the road, including all Ferraris and Lambos) . I think the manual refers to a 97+ preference for fuel. When i had my TSport i remember people in the TOC complaining they lost the their 'lift' above 6,200rpm...after some super all was fine. I run mine solely on super for 2.5years.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Bero said:


> For sure - although it's not a big engine it's designed for high performance (at the time of release they had a higher bhp/ltr than nearly every other N/A car on the road, including all Ferraris and Lambos) . I think the manual refers to a 97+ preference for fuel. When i had my TSport i remember people in the TOC complaining they lost the their 'lift' above 6,200rpm...after some super all was fine. I run mine solely on super for 2.5years.


Think I might give it a try then, I mainly use 95RON from the Shell and lift has been fine. I did ask the guy I bought it from if he ever used super and he said a couple of times but didn't notice any difference. If it does take 2 or 3 tankfuls though that's probably why. I know the compressor has to run on 97 but I think 95 is fine for the N/A.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

£1.47 for petrol in Shetland diesel is £1.57:doublesho


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's painful Ross, especially in a spec B :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Something need to be done about it,the cost of fuel up here is outrageous.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Tescos Momentum 99 and Shell are the only true 99 RONS, everyone elses is a 97.
> 
> The biggest difference will be seen on Turbo cars and larger N/A engines. Although Nick and Brad here both felt a difference on their 1.6 16v engines.


Errr My 88 205 GTI runs waaaay better on Shell Optimax...ok on BP Super and horrid on regular UL...and that's just a primitive 1.9 8V frog engine.

But my 93 MI16 405 really doesn't like Optimax...runs way better on normal unleaded.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Errr My 88 205 GTI runs waaaay better on Shell Optimax...ok on BP Super and horrid on regular UL...and that's just a primitive 1.9 8V frog engine.
> 
> But my 93 MI16 405 really doesn't like Optimax...runs way better on normal unleaded.


Errr what?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ross said:


> Something need to be done about it,the cost of fuel up here is outrageous.


I believe they got permission from he EU to reduce the tax on island fuel?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bero said:


> I believe they got permission from he EU to reduce the tax on island fuel?


Yeah 5p a liter I think,it was down a little and now its shot up again


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> It will take about 2-3 tanks worth before the ECU/Car fully adapt to a higher octane fuel. Only takes one tank of the cheap stuff to pull it all back though.


Hi Ben how did the new test go with 99 a while back you were doing? What were your conclusions,findings ??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh any findings Ben??

I'm loving 99 at the moment seems to certainly increase my mpg and just runs sweet as a nut.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

chillly said:


> Hi Ben how did the new test go with 99 a while back you were doing? What were your conclusions,findings ??





Grizzle said:


> Yeh any findings Ben??
> 
> I'm loving 99 at the moment seems to certainly increase my mpg and just runs sweet as a nut.


We havn't done any recent tests, the last time we done it it was on our Leon Race car and between 95 to 99 it would gain about 20bhp mid range!

We are meant to be doing an indepth test at some point but I am not sure when.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> We havn't done any recent tests, the last time we done it it was on our Leon Race car and between 95 to 99 it would gain about 20bhp mid range!
> 
> We are meant to be doing an indepth test at some point but I am not sure when.


Who are you doing the test for Ben Tescos or Greenenergy ??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Current specs are here for 99

http://www.tesco.com/Momentum99/productBenefits-specs.asp


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Ross said:


> Something need to be done about it,the cost of fuel up here is outrageous.


But surely You are not sat in traffic all the time like We are on the mainland ???

Mate while I sympathise with You on the cost of the fuel up there and can understand Your complaining all the time about it why buy a car that costs so much to run ??
I'm also given to believe that the council tax is much reduced on the Islands but it never seems to get mentioned ??......

On Topic. I get far better MPG from The Toyota Rav4 when using posh diesel.. I do regular trips from Scotland to the Midlands and the extra cost at the pump is more than paid for by the increased MPG......

I used to argue that it was all BS. But having done the maths I was wrong !!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Having worked with a fuel company that blends ulsd (normal pump diesel) with cetane boosters and detergents for the retail market I can confirm its certainly worth using the posh diesel but.......
Only if you know the source is good (ie their her contaminates that could be present in supermarket fuel such as water and algae are minimal). Simply put this can sometimes be the difference in how they keep their tanks clean. 
The fuel I used was supermarket price but with a cetane rating of above shell v power diesel, from brand new tanks and filtered through rare earth magnet units And conventional bag filter units. I know the water content was low because we had just built the tanks. 

Mpg increase was 11 to 15% so worth using. 
The fuel is currently retailed to black cabs at one site only with expansion coming within 1 year but bear in mind this is from an independent supplier trying to break into a market controlled by one of the worlds biggest cartel / monopolies out there. 

I use the component part of the fuel now in addition to pump fuel (ulsd). The additive is called gen49 and it's as good as the fuel was. Admittedly I have access to a 10l jug which treats 3500 gallons of fuel but it's worth considering an additive for all the benefits it gives. 
Just my 2p's worth.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever tested "posh" fuels against standard unleaded/diesel with additives added such as Millers?

It'd be interesting to see how they compare as I found that adding Millers does help, especially in our diesel :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Has anyone ever tested "posh" fuels against standard unleaded/diesel with additives added such as Millers?
> 
> It'd be interesting to see how they compare as I found that adding Millers does help, especially in our diesel :thumb:


That's a very interesting idea seeing as how the posh fuels are just big standard no2 LSD or ULSD with the addition of additives (detergent / cetane boosters)

Like you I find additives work well!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> But surely You are not sat in traffic all the time like We are on the mainland ???
> 
> Mate while I sympathise with You on the cost of the fuel up there and can understand Your complaining all the time about it why buy a car that costs so much to run ??
> I'm also given to believe that the council tax is much reduced on the Islands but it never seems to get mentioned ??......
> ...


Council tax is not cheap up here just like everything else.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

[QUOTE Was these before or after they re-launched it a Momentum 99? As it is not the same as it used to be.[/QUOTE]

Was probably before, but tbh once bitten twice shy:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I filled the 205 up with this today from my local Tescos...and i must say after about 10 mile I was already noticing that it felt smoother and much more responsive than it did before.....wasn't silly money either....1.39 a litre.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm totally sold on it. I've done 120 miles on momemtum 99 and so far I'm averaging 27.4mpg (up from 25.1-25.5 on 95 RON over the last three tanks). It feels much smoother and more responsive too.

I only paid 1p more per litre than our local Shell for regular unleaded which I usually use, so it's cost me around 50p over Shell. Really good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish this was in Shetland because the B could do with some 99 RON,might get an octane booster to put in the fuel.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> I filled the 205 up with this today from my local Tescos...and i must say after about 10 mile I was already noticing that it felt smoother and much more responsive than it did before.....wasn't silly money either....1.39 a litre.


1.32 here filled up again last night and added this :devil:










Will easily see another 400 miles a tank.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Mom99 in the RS for ages now. I seen a real world ( not engine cpu figures) increase of about 3mpg on decent runs over my previous choice of Optimax. Money for nothing.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> 1.32 here filled up again last night
> Will easily see another 400 miles a tank.


How big's the tank?? 14 gallon? 28mpg aint too bad.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bigmc said:


> How big's the tank?? 14 gallon? 28mpg aint too bad.


yeh around 14 gallon mate, a mixture of motorway and (cringe worthy) short journey's around town i'm quite pleased and at the moment spend over £40 you 5p per litre off at Tesco's and then your clubcard points :thumb:

actually working out my last receipts and miles before fuel light(i know there is a few litres after the light) its around roughly 35mpg not too shabby.


----------

